# How many straight guys would let a guy suck them off?



## Screaming_Skull

So of course this is every gay guys fantasy, to suck a straight guys dick. If guys only knew they could get a bj everyday. But how many would ACTUALLY do it? I'm asking just because there been all these threads on guys wanting to suck dick. Personally, I wanna have sex with a girl and another guy at the same time, go down on the girl, they guy, DP if she was down with that...for some reason I just find it so hot, so thats another question would you have a threesome and let the other guy suck on your dick also? Or would you suck the dick also if the girl encouraged you to do it? This question invovles a head full of gabapentin and some klonopin, and Gaba makes me horny so I guese thats why I'm making this thread. But how many would do it? Don't be afraid to tell the truth,lol.(about the threesome thing or just letting a guy go down on you.)


----------



## tantric

i have a better question. suppose a new RC comes on the market that makes you VERY flexible as a side effect. how many straight guys would suck their own dicks?



Screaming_Skull said:


> So of course this is every gay guys fantasy, to suck a straight guys dick. If guys only knew they could get a bj everyday. But how many would ACTUALLY do it? I'm asking just because there been all these threads on guys wanting to suck dick. Personally, I wanna have sex with a girl and another guy at the same time, go down on the girl, they guy, DP if she was down with that...for some reason I just find it so hot, so thats another question would you have a threesome and let the other guy suck on your dick also? Or would you suck the dick also if the girl encouraged you to do it? This question invovles a head full of gabapentin and some klonopin, and Gaba makes me horny so I guese thats why I'm making this thread. But how many would do it? Don't be afraid to tell the truth,lol.(about the threesome thing or just letting a guy go down on you.)



speak for yourself, man, straights are boring in bed. getting your dick sucked is NOT a passive thing. for one thing, make some damn noise. i want your hands on my head. (depending on the dynamics) i want encouragement, i want you to look down at me and let me know i'm a good boy, that i'm pleasing a man whose cock deserves my worship. after i show you i can deep throat it, i want you to grab my head, hold it still and fuck my mouth - i want your sack slapping against my chin. tease me - take the candy away and make me beg for it back, rub the glans against my beard. take it away again and have me lick your balls - get sloppy. tell me when you're going to cum, but i'm no girl - shove it all the way in and cum down my throat so i can swallow while you do it, like my throat is massaging the cum out of you.

now, normally i'm a top and i don't just blow guys, nor do i let guys blow me and leave. boring. but the best time i ever had sucking dick was with this really aggressive guy - he didn't even talk. he stripped, sat down on the couch with a can of beer and turned on the porn. when he got comfortable, he just kinda grabbed me and pulled me down on my knees. he never looked at me, not at all - he was watching the porn. he'd move his torso when he wanted me on his balls or licking his ass. at one point, i gagged and pulled back - he backhanded me. i swear, i've never felt desire like that - the shock, the humiliation of disappointing him...then he gave me this lopsided grin, snorted and gave me the candy back. it was like i was in heat or something - there was no thought at all left in my brain. that was one of two times in my life i've been with a dom and accepted it, but damn, for a guy like me, who's always aggressive and alpha, letting go like that is like crack.


----------



## JustYourOudinaryJo

I'm straight and have a kid. I've never had it happen to me but I've had the thought. I'd probably let a guy and girl suck me off, but I'd never go down on a guy. Wouldn't know until that time had came.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

If you want to have a man blow you or give or get oral sex to a woman and man at the same time then you're not straight or hetero, but are bisexual.

I know actual hetero/straight men and they have never had sex with a man, and do not ever want to, and this includes even if a woman was there, there were no women around or they hadn't had sex with a woman for awhile, or they were on drugs and horny.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tantric said:


> i have a better question. suppose a new RC comes on the market that makes you VERY flexible as a side effect. how many straight guys would suck their own dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself, man, straights are boring in bed. getting your dick sucked is NOT a passive thing. for one thing, make some damn noise. i want your hands on my head. (depending on the dynamics) i want encouragement, i want you to look down at me and let me know i'm a good boy, that i'm pleasing a man whose cock deserves my worship. after i show you i can deep throat it, i want you to grab my head, hold it still and fuck my mouth - i want your sack slapping against my chin. tease me - take the candy away and make me beg for it back, rub the glans against my beard. take it away again and have me lick your balls - get sloppy. tell me when you're going to cum, but i'm no girl - shove it all the way in and cum down my throat so i can swallow while you do it, like my throat is massaging the cum out of you.
> 
> now, normally i'm a top and i don't just blow guys, nor do i let guys blow me and leave. boring. but the best time i ever had sucking dick was with this really aggressive guy - he didn't even talk. he stripped, sat down on the couch with a can of beer and turned on the porn. when he got comfortable, he just kinda grabbed me and pulled me down on my knees. he never looked at me, not at all - he was watching the porn. he'd move his torso when he wanted me on his balls or licking his ass. at one point, i gagged and pulled back - he backhanded me. i swear, i've never felt desire like that - the shock, the humiliation of disappointing him...then he gave me this lopsided grin, snorted and gave me the candy back. it was like i was in heat or something - there was no thought at all left in my brain. that was one of two times in my life i've been with a dom and accepted it, but damn, for a guy like me, who's always aggressive and alpha, letting go like that is like crack.


A friend of mine that is gay and submissive loves to be consensual face slapped, called names/consensual VA, backhanded, bitch slapped, and choked when he gives oral sex to a man. But he does not want permanent marks, bruises, or to have the ability to breathe cut off completely like some people are apparently into.

If you want men to be agreessive when you give them oral sex tell them this or tell them you want to be submissive during sex.


----------



## tantric

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> A friend of mine that is gay and submissive loves to be consensual face slapped, called names/consensual VA, backhanded, bitch slapped, and choked when he gives oral sex to a man. But he does not want permanent marks, bruises, or to have the ability to breathe cut off completely like some people are apparently into.
> 
> If you want men to be agreessive when you give them oral sex tell them this or tell them you want to be submissive during sex.



that's a complicated issue for me. there are VERY few men who can do that with me. here, this is what i tell doms:



> for the dominant guys: i'm not a submissive person and being in prison taught me that while i may get fucked from time to time, i'm nobody's bitch. i've been dominated twice in my life, both short term relationships less than a few months, and that was before prison. i liked it - one guy was big brotherish, the other hardcore who once backhanded me when i choked on his cock and tried to pull back. it was hot. but these days, i got issues with authority and men who presume to have it over me. you pat me on the head, you will likely draw back a bloody stump. i do want to find a man i can serve, but when i do, it will because you are flat out a better man than me. i know that if and when i accept you in that role, it'll be my instinct to obey you, and i'm gonna make damn sure i trust you first. also, i don't get shared. if i accept you, you're the only man on this green earth who gets that.* i'm not your bitch or slave or boi, you're the superhero, i'm the sidekick. if that appeals to you, if you're tired of men who stick their butts up in the air for anyone who passes by like a purple-assed baboon, drop me a line.* no offense to those guys, but its not my thing


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well, everyone is bi to a degree...Like I woud fuck a girl with another guy, but not just fuck a girl without anohter guy/guys. Never coud be in an intimate reationship with a girl, simply askin what guys woud try that or have tried this(fool around with another guy/fuck a girl with another guy and mess around with guy also.) But god what gets me hot is thinking about DP'ing a girl and our balls slapping together and cocks touching..would also like to be DP'd by 2 guys but thats totally different. But, I dunno, seems like more 'straight'(everyone is a little bi) would let a guy go down on them or if in a 3 way and the girl encouraged the other guy, would they you go down or let the other guy blow you.


----------



## neoblazing

I experimented when I was younger and I enjoyed getting a bj from a guys though I found anal sex very painful even with lube (I am straight) but I think on a whole it is something most would enjoy as long as they have a open mind had a threesome the same night was a eye opening experience


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Screaming_Skull said:


> Well, everyone is bi to a degree...Like I woud fuck a girl with another guy, but not just fuck a girl without anohter guy/guys. Never coud be in an intimate reationship with a girl, simply askin what guys woud try that or have tried this(fool around with another guy/fuck a girl with another guy and mess around with guy also.) But god what gets me hot is thinking about DP'ing a girl and our balls slapping together and cocks touching..would also like to be DP'd by 2 guys but thats totally different. But, I dunno, seems like more 'straight'(everyone is a little bi) would let a guy go down on them or if in a 3 way and the girl encouraged the other guy, would they you go down or let the other guy blow you.



I wouldn't say that everyone's bi.  I know gay men who have never been with a woman and don't want to have sex with a woman, and even the ones who did have sex with women said how it just showed them how they're simply not sexually attracted to women at all.  I have also met lesbians who have never been with a man and don't want to be, and the ones I know who have had sex with men or even married men said how this just showed them how they're not sexually into men at all.

None of the heterosexual people I know have ever had sex or wanted to have sex with the same sex or gender.


----------



## socko

If it were common from straight men to wish for this, I would imagine they would be lining up at the doors of gay bathhouses just for that purpose.


Edit: on the 2_dude_3_some scenario, still no. Not even on coke, meth, MDMA, etc.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Well that is true socko, except the whole being seen thing. But really I wanna change this thread to, "would you fool around with another guy during a threesome with another girl or let other guy fool around with you". I had a Gabapentin, Phenibut, and Klonopin with my Suboxone dose going on yesterday, and both Phenibut and Gaba tend to make me horny. And when I thought about it with a Sober mind, I mean I might, but if a girl wanted to give me head I don't think I would take it(well I would it might just be awkard) unless it was in a 3-some situation with another guy...and I don't ever think about just going on girs(on coke on meth is different, shit happens) so ya lets just do this in the three-some scenenoria where the girls wanted the guys to mess around also,lol.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Let's see... The thought of being with a guy in any scenario disgusts me so I'm gonna have to go with no. And how is a guy straight if he's sucking dick?



Screaming_Skull said:


> Well, everyone is bi to a degree...



No they aren't.


----------



## dopemaster

I am straight and I got to say none of the sexual scenarios discussed in this thread are ones I would want to be in.

So to answer you question, I would never let a man suck me off even if it involved sex with multiple women.


----------



## Clitnhawk

What if... it was with 1000 of the hottest girls in the world... but it would have to include a dude?   + $1 million? (tax free)


----------



## DOB

Clitnhawk said:


> What if... it was with 1000 of the hottest girls in the world... but it would have to include a dude?   + $1 million? (tax free)



I would take it :D


----------



## Clitnhawk

And with YOUR avatar... that makes your statement... rather amusing! 

I remember a similar discussion when I was 19 or so.   Hypothetical: Would you drink a bucket of cum for a million dollars?   All the guys said "NO!", some girls said "no".
I told them they were full of shit... considering the avg. wage for an 18~21yr old back then was about $4~5hr...  that if the bag of $100, totaling $1m was in front of them with a small bucket of human sperm, about a gallon.  That they WOULD do it, get a million of an hours worth of "work".

Being older.  I would add... could you mix it with something else?  Vodka?  To make a white russian?  Or chocolate syrup....etc.  A chaser?  Warm or cold?


----------



## tantric

i'm curious. earlier i described how i like men to act when i'm sucking them off:



> speak for yourself, man, straights are boring in bed. getting your dick sucked is NOT a passive thing. for one thing, make some damn noise. i want your hands on my head. (depending on the dynamics) i want encouragement, i want you to look down at me and let me know i'm a good boy, that i'm pleasing a man whose cock deserves my worship. after i show you i can deep throat it, i want you to grab my head, hold it still and fuck my mouth - i want your sack slapping against my chin. tease me - take the candy away and make me beg for it back, rub the glans against my beard. take it away again and have me lick your balls - get sloppy. tell me when you're going to cum, but i'm no girl - shove it all the way in and cum down my throat so i can swallow while you do it, like my throat is massaging the cum out of you.



do straight guys like fellatio like that? do girls give it like that?


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Exatcly..for a lot of girls they talk like giving a bj is just a chore they have to do(not all) and talk about balls as if they are the grosses things.. I dunno, I belive the ones that say they wouldn't but I'm sure there are more who would with a pussy in there face or there dick plowing in a vagina with someone having there balls on there mouth. Maybe there want be as many yes responses because who wants to know as the straight guy on blueight who would let another guy suck his dick, or fool around with another guy when a woman is involved(IMO a gangbang is kinda 'gay' but alot of guys woud do that, al the jackin off around each other waiting for their turn, dicks touching, a dash of cum getting on them, In a way I always thought it was a way for straight guys to kinda be gay, without doing something gay..)


----------



## pofacedhoe

tantric said:


> i have a better question. suppose a new RC comes on the market that makes you VERY flexible as a side effect. how many straight guys would suck their own dicks?



lol

but seriously sexuality behaviour and sexuality as a label you present yourself as are fluid and both dont overlap all the time and change throughout life


----------



## socko

tantric said:


> i have a better question. suppose a new RC comes on the market that makes you VERY flexible as a side effect. how many straight guys would suck their own dicks?


Isn't that every highschool aged boy's goal, gay or straight?  If I were still under 20 and could do it, yes. I tried. I even did stretching exercises to help my flexibility but failed.


----------



## Clitnhawk

socko said:


> Isn't that every highschool aged boy's goal, gay or straight?  If I were still under 20 and could do it, yes. I tried. I even did stretching exercises to help my flexibility but failed.



There is an old joke about sucking your own dick.  I forgot how it goes exactly, and who said it.   I think George Carlin.   "Men wouldn't leave their own house"... not even to deal/date with women.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Clitnhawk said:


> What if... it was with 1000 of the hottest girls in the world... but it would have to include a dude?   + $1 million? (tax free)



That's just called being an expensive whore. Just because a guy would do something gay for a ridiculous amount of money doesn't make him gay. What you're talking about is more along the lines of some Fear Factor shit. Personally I'd rather beat the guy and take the million dollars.


----------



## alasdairm

"_the lady doth protest too much, methinks_"

alasdair


----------



## Screaming_Skull

I was just thinking, in so many threesomes you here about the girls messing around with each other, but people don't go around calling them lesbian/bi really after they have done it, it was just to please the guy kinda...so say this is what would please the woman in the 3 some..see what I'm saying?? I dunno.....guys get to hung up on the whoe 'gay' thing, imo....


----------



## nuttynutskin

alasdairm said:


> "_the lady doth protest too much, methinks_"
> 
> alasdair



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Bearlove

alasdairm said:


> "_the lady doth protest too much, methinks_"
> 
> alasdair





nuttynutskin said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



Haha


----------



## Bearlove

Plenty of straight guys in prison more than eager to have their dicks sucked by a guy.   I know quite a few 'straight' guys who enjoy being blown by a guy.  Lots of straights go to cruising areas to be blown by guys.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Bearlove said:


> Plenty of straight guys in prison more than eager to have their dicks sucked by a guy.   I know quite a few 'straight' guys who enjoy being blown by a guy.  Lots of straights go to cruising areas to be blown by guys.



Prison is one thing since that's rape, and about power and control, or debasing someone.

But out in society if a man is having sex with men, getting sucked off by them, or going to public sex areas or cruising areas then he's not heterosexual or straight at all.

I find it really odd how a lot of gay and bisexual men need the pipe dream fantasy of being with a hetero or "straight" guy, and insist that guys who are in denial or even closeted and who identify as "straight" really are heterosexual/straight, and it's as though men who fantasize or worship hetero men like this think that there's something wrong with being out as bisexual or gay.

But even some gay and bisexual porn is this way with the whole myth of 'gay for pay' where guys who are really bisexual or gay are marketed as "straight"/hetero just to feed into the pipe dream fantasy based on internalized self-loathing, or internalized biphobia/homophobia, and this sort of marketing by the porn industry has been around for decades.  It's a big myth that if you do porn, let alone gay/bisexual porn that you make more money or a lot of money since you don't.


----------



## Bearlove

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Prison is one thing since that's rape, and about power and control, or debasing someone.
> 
> But out in society if a man is having sex with men, getting sucked off by them, or going to public sex areas or cruising areas then he's not heterosexual or straight at all.
> 
> I find it really odd how a lot of gay and bisexual men need the pipe dream fantasy of being with a hetero or "straight" guy, and insist that guys who are in denial or even closeted and who identify as "straight" really are heterosexual/straight, and it's as though men who fantasize or worship hetero men like this think that there's something wrong with being out as bisexual or gay.



Not all prison sex is rape or about power and control though a lot of it is mutual and there are a lot of guys who form relationships in prison.    I think people get far too hung up on the full straight / gay thing - you can't be straight if you have your cock sucked by a man, says who?   Who cares?  Why do we have this need to label everyone based on their sexual orientation?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Bearlove said:


> I think people get far too hung up on the full straight / gay thing - you can't be straight if you have your cock sucked by a man, says who?   Who cares?  Why do we have this need to label everyone based on their sexual orientation?



Yup. I'd agree with that. Let's see how badly I can put this.

I've never had m/m sex (let's just say oral for now) with anyone. But given the right context I know damn well I would. I've always said this identifies me as bi. But I know people I could say this too who would say I'm not bi, because of lack of any actual experience. Which is kinda strange because given another desire of mine, for crack cocaine, which I've never done (the only drug I've never done) I'm pretty fucking sure the same people wouldn't call me a pretend druggie. Because I do lots of drugs. But somehow, sex is different. Even though I do lots of sex, because I have no experience of gay sex, I'm definitely not bi according to them. But doing lots of drugs doesn't make them doubt I'd be a crack whore given the chance.

There. Explained really fucking badly. I know what I mean.

EDIT The person who brought up threesomes and men expecting lesbian behaviour from women in them while being fucked up over their own conceptions of male homosexuality if it were M/M/F has a great point too.


----------



## Bearlove

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Yup. I'd agree with that. Let's see how badly I can put this.
> 
> I've never had m/m sex (let's just say oral for now) with anyone. But given the right context I know damn well I would. I've always said this identifies me as bi. But I know people I could say this too who would say I'm not bi, because of lack of any actual experience. Which is kinda strange because given another desire of mine, for crack cocaine, which I've never done (the only drug I've never done) I'm pretty fucking sure the same people wouldn't call me a pretend druggie. Because I do lots of drugs. But somehow, sex is different. Even though I do lots of sex, because I have no experience of gay sex, I'm definitely not bi according to them. But doing lots of drugs doesn't make them doubt I'd be a crack whore given the chance.
> 
> There. Explained really fucking badly. I know what I mean.



This is pretty worrying as I understand your post :D.      There are so many instances where a guy who would identify as straight has sex with a guy - when you get collected from gay bars, clubs by taxi drivers there not shy in asking if they fancy a quick blowjob on the way or for the fare etc.     In some countries men consider themselves straight as they only top, bottom guys are considered 'gay'.      Most people know about truck stops, those truckers would identify themselves as straight but don't mind getting head when there away from home for days on end etc.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Bearlove said:


> Not all prison sex is rape or about power and control though a lot of it is mutual and there are a lot of guys who form relationships in prison.    I think people get far too hung up on the full straight / gay thing - you can't be straight if you have your cock sucked by a man, says who?   Who cares?  Why do we have this need to label everyone based on their sexual orientation?
> 
> This is pretty worrying as I understand your post . There are so many instances where a guy who would identify as straight has sex with a guy - when you get collected from gay bars, clubs by taxi drivers there not shy in asking if they fancy a quick blowjob on the way or for the fare etc. In some countries men consider themselves straight as they only top, bottom guys are considered 'gay'. Most people know about truck stops, those truckers would identify themselves as straight but don't mind getting head when there away from home for days on end etc.



Most prison sex is about power/control, or is rape though.  This includes the COs/guards that have sex with the prisoners as well.  It's not like what you see in porn or read about in fictional stories.  Are they healthy relationships? No.  

Says pretty much every sexologist and sex study ever done.  Even Kinsey never claimed this.  Plus if you actually have talked to a guy that's really heterosexual you'll find out that they're not into having sex with men.

But I find the way some bisexual and gay men obsess over, and worship hetero/straight men or the idea that they've had sex with one to be silly.  Or the whole "All men are secretly bisexual" myth. A lot of gay men are biphobic and think that men can't be bisexual or but are really either "gay" or "straight", or they'll claim that bisexuality is rare when it's not. 8) Or some will think that real "straight"/hetero men will go and have sex with a man when women are not around or they're on drugs and horny; but they don't claim this about gay men who are horny, drunk, or high having sex with women when there are no men available to have sex with.

Those guys can claim that they're LOL "straight" all they want but they're clearly not, and who do they think they're kidding besides themselves? I've never had a taxi driver ask me, or any of my LGBT friends if we would prostitute ourselves in order not to pay for cab fare after coming home from a gay/LGBT bar or dance club.

That's good that you realize you're bisexual StoneHappyMonday.  If you want to have sex with a man it's not that difficult to find a person to do this with.  No you don't have to have had sex with either the same or even opposite sexes/genders in order to be bisexual.


----------



## Clitnhawk

From what I've been told by a female friend who went to prison for DWI, and at one point - was transferred to a county before release - so it had MALE and FEMALE areas (they did not mix).

1 - If I got trapped in the female ward of prison, I would be raped...  ... uh 
2 - Gay (male) prisoners are in their own section from straight male prisoners.
3 - Reason for that?  Gay prisoners will rape the straight ones.


----------



## nuttynutskin

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Or the whole "All men are secretly bisexual" myth.



It's a well known fact... If you profess to be be 100% hetero you're secretly gay or bi with a lot of deep seeded issues and sexual frustration. 8)


----------



## VitamaN

Agree.  I'm gay and I attest that guys who say they're straight are annoying and I don't want fuck all to do with em in bed.


----------



## VitamaN

let me rephrase ... guys who are looking for gay guys to sex them up but claim to be "straight" are annoying.   Nothing wrong with cool straight guys.


----------



## Bearlove

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Most prison sex is about power/control, or is rape though.  This includes the COs/guards that have sex with the prisoners as well.  It's not like what you see in porn or read about in fictional stories.  Are they healthy relationships? No.
> 
> Says pretty much every sexologist and sex study ever done.  Even Kinsey never claimed this.  Plus if you actually have talked to a guy that's really heterosexual you'll find out that they're not into having sex with men.
> 
> But I find the way some bisexual and gay men obsess over, and worship hetero/straight men or the idea that they've had sex with one to be silly.  Or the whole "All men are secretly bisexual" myth. A lot of gay men are biphobic and think that men can't be bisexual or but are really either "gay" or "straight", or they'll claim that bisexuality is rare when it's not. 8) Or some will think that real "straight"/hetero men will go and have sex with a man when women are not around or they're on drugs and horny; but they don't claim this about gay men who are horny, drunk, or high having sex with women when there are no men available to have sex with.
> 
> Those guys can claim that they're LOL "straight" all they want but they're clearly not, and who do they think they're kidding besides themselves? I've never had a taxi driver ask me, or any of my LGBT friends if we would prostitute ourselves in order not to pay for cab fare after coming home from a gay/LGBT bar or dance club.
> 
> That's good that you realize you're bisexual StoneHappyMonday.  If you want to have sex with a man it's not that difficult to find a person to do this with.  No you don't have to have had sex with either the same or even opposite sexes/genders in order to be bisexual.



"most" prison sex is rape 8)  Yeah because gay men do not go to jail, they do not offer services to get fucked (jeans around the ass etc).  I' m sorry but your talking shit about something you have no idea about.


----------



## tantric

Clitnhawk said:


> From what I've been told by a female friend who went to prison for DWI, and at one point - was transferred to a county before release - so it had MALE and FEMALE areas (they did not mix).
> 
> 1 - If I got trapped in the female ward of prison, I would be raped...  ... uh
> 2 - Gay (male) prisoners are in their own section from straight male prisoners.
> 3 - Reason for that?  *Gay prisoners will rape the straight ones.*



NONONO - we, the gay prisoners, get raped. i got put in the fag cell once in county jail, it was mostly straight guys who didn't have issues and wanted the peace. in prison, the 'gay section' is called solitary


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Bearlove said:


> "most" prison sex is rape 8)  Yeah because gay men do not go to jail, they do not offer services to get fucked (jeans around the ass etc).  I' m sorry but your talking shit about something you have no idea about.



See, even you admit that most prison sex is rape, or not always consensual.  The whole "offering services" aspect means that the sex is not consensual or there's power/abuse or coercion going on, which does happen both among prisoners, and with guards.

Prison rape doesn't just happen to men either.

Also prison rape happens in the UK and Australia, and other countries as well.  Most prison rapes are not reported.


----------



## Foreigner

Tossing around labels is irrelevant to this issue. Just because someone says they'd consider it, does not mean you get to re-label their orientation for them. Sexual orientation is a self-identified quality, not an externally imposed one. A big pet peeve of mine is when people have these casual sexual discussions and others feel they have the right to re-define someone else based on their responses. Fuck off, seriously.

The OP's question is entirely situational. When we talk about what we might do we're just sitting around being all logical about it. Sex isn't logical, it's instinctual. People who say they'd never do it, might end up doing it, and vice versa, regardless of what they say here.


----------



## tantric

what i want to know is this:  when i described how i like a guy to be when i'm blowing him, i was talking specifically about power and control. i like that. from what i gather, most females do not. i want to ask straight men how they feel about it. do you want a person who worships your dick, will do anything for it and likes the rough stuff, or do you want the sharing 69 stuff? see, for me, i can adopt that role, the cock worshipping slave, do it, like it, stand up and go right back to being an alpha male in normal life (though i don't do it often). women don't have that option, so i suspect they won't do it that way....is this true? i may be sexist and insane, but i feel that power/control sex should be between men, not so much between men and women. the things i do to men, i could never do to a woman.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Of course it's different for women (as you say) because of the power dynamic in life outside sex. Becoming submissive in sex can be seen as just another lame way of having the dynamic enforced. I think your views on power/control are sound, the opposite of sexist.


----------



## Noodle

It means, why care?


Live and let live knuckleheads.


Troubled straight guys think more about gay sex than they should.


It is a shame that the Puritan's ethics has supersaturated the waking life of millions.   Sex isn't all there is peoples.


----------



## Noodle

This/



> Tossing around labels is irrelevant to this issue. Just because someone says they'd consider it, does not mean you get to re-label their orientation for them. Sexual orientation is a self-identified quality, not an externally imposed one. A big pet peeve of mine is when people have these casual sexual discussions and others feel they have the right to re-define someone else based on their responses. Fuck off, seriously.
> 
> The OP's question is entirely situational. When we talk about what we might do we're just sitting around being all logical about it. Sex isn't logical, it's instinctual. People who say they'd never do it, might end up doing it, and vice versa, regardless of what they say here.


----------



## Bearlove

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> See, even you admit that most prison sex is rape, or not always consensual.  The whole "offering services" aspect means that the sex is not consensual or there's power/abuse or coercion going on, which does happen both among prisoners, and with guards.
> 
> Prison rape doesn't just happen to men either.
> 
> Also prison rape happens in the UK and Australia, and other countries as well.  Most prison rapes are not reported.



Rape is also rife in the armed forces - I'm not sure what point your trying to make.  Does rape happen everywhere - of course it does I am not saying anything other.   If the rapist gets sexual satisfaction from it does that mean he is gay or straight?  He is getting sexual pleasure from a sex act?   So if its not taken by force and the guy on the receiving end of it is willing, does that make the 'straight' guy bi or gay? 

If a person is offering services means the sex* is* consensual they are offering sex no power/abuse/coercion.  This is an awful saying but, you can't rape the willing.  

Lets make up a scenario here -
I'm in a truck stop looking to get fucked, trucker walks in and fucks me and leaves - he's not straight (had sex for pleasure with a guy).
I'm in a truck stop buying shoes (do they sell shoes in truck stops?), trucker walks in fucks me and leaves - he's straight (fucker probably wanted my new shoes).

Apologies for harsh reply above.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tantric said:


> what i want to know is this:  when i described how i like a guy to be when i'm blowing him, i was talking specifically about power and control. i like that. from what i gather, most females do not. i want to ask straight men how they feel about it. do you want a person who worships your dick, will do anything for it and likes the rough stuff, or do you want the sharing 69 stuff? see, for me, i can adopt that role, the cock worshipping slave, do it, like it, stand up and go right back to being an alpha male in normal life (though i don't do it often). women don't have that option, so i suspect they won't do it that way....is this true? i may be sexist and insane, but i feel that power/control sex should be between men, not so much between men and women. the things i do to men, i could never do to a woman.



Some women do like to give oral sex the way you described, particularly if they are submissive.


----------



## Clitnhawk

It's a well known fact... If you profess to be be 100% homo you're secretly straight or bi with a lot of deep seeded issues and sexual frustration.


----------



## Clitnhawk

Bearlove said:


> Lets make up a scenario here -
> I'm in a truck stop looking to get fucked, trucker walks in and fucks me and leaves - he's not straight (had sex for pleasure with a guy).
> I'm in a truck stop buying shoes (do they sell shoes in truck stops?), trucker walks in fucks me and leaves - he's straight (fucker probably wanted my new shoes).
> Apologies for harsh reply above.


bwahaha, that's funny!
Yes, they sell shoes and all kinds of crap at large truck stops.  It maybe their only chance to buy things... including toys for their kids, etc.

What if you go into a truck stop, the driver is there to buy shoes - and you fuck him?  Is he gay or straight?




VitamaN said:


> let me rephrase ... guys who are looking for gay guys to sex them up but claim to be "straight" are annoying. Nothing wrong with cool straight guys.


Thanks... goes both ways too! 


Also, to some post above: I didn't say that gay people didn't commit crimes.... afte rall, we're all human.


----------



## Bearlove

Clitnhawk said:


> What if you go into a truck stop, the driver is there to buy shoes - and you fuck him?  Is he gay or straight?



If he was buying crocs he is so gay!  Apparently, If I fuck him just for a laugh then were both straight!  I can rape his ass and leave (Pair of crocs for sale on ebay) but I'm straight because I didn't do it for sexual satisfaction.     If however one of us enjoyed it then the person enjoying it (not the driver because I'm stealing his crocs) is gay.  

Win win for me - nice trucker ass and a free pair of shoes.


----------



## Clitnhawk

Bwahahaha!  (Wish there was a LIKE function)

I recommend this music video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykXfo50MDxs


----------



## Noodle

Clitnhawk said:


> It's a well known fact... If you profess to be be 100% homo you're secretly straight or bi with a lot of deep seeded issues and sexual frustration.




Excellent!


:D


----------



## nuttynutskin

Clitnhawk said:


> It's a well known fact... If you profess to be be 100% homo you're secretly straight or bi with a lot of deep seeded issues and sexual frustration.



I don't personally care what someone's sexuality is, but I find it annoying when SOME gays or bisexuals think that all guys are somehow at least bisexual. It's almost like they're insecure in their own sexuality and projecting. That was the point of my original post. I think Priest touched on that too.


----------



## Bearlove

nuttynutskin said:


> I don't personally care what someone's sexuality is, but I find it annoying when SOME gays or bisexuals think that all guys are somehow at least bisexual. It's almost like they're insecure in their own sexuality and projecting. That was the point of my original post. I think Priest touched on that too.



I agree with you also!   It annoys me when women think that they can show me a 'good time', or 'its a waste', or I do not know what 'I'm missing' etc.     Its the same thing when people automatically ask you - 'whos the man' ?   Er were both men, you can see that?   Am I asking you your sexual preferences?

(haha got a pair of crocs for sale 8()


----------



## nuttynutskin

I didn't even think of the reverse happening... And yeah, that would be equally annoying.


----------



## Noodle

Straight guys give better head than most ladies.  Gay guys give the best head. Gay guys can be more difficult to deal with than a  Prom Queen without her tiara on straight.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

So if I give great head does that make me bi? And who is going to judge it?

You can't be so generalising about women either. While its true a lot of them see it as a chore, for every one of them I'll find you one who loves cock so much she can give great head.


----------



## Noodle

I'm talking from personal experience.


I'm sure there are ladies that love to give head, and they may be as difficult as gay men to deal with on a regular basis.


If I may suppose with impunity.


----------



## pofacedhoe

CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> I think a straight guy would give the same quality head as a woman. but your right about gay guys giving good head



they have a dick so...

as a general some people have just a higher natural talent and aptitude for sex and learn better over time. everyone is different.

NO FUCKING TEETH!!!! thats my main request


----------



## Nom de Plume

Why, of course I'd accept a blowjob from another guy. Man, woman, transsexual—it all feels as nice when you close your eyes and they open their mouth. 

I'm more like a libertine or debauchee when it comes to coitus.

A liaison with a lascivious lady, 
a matinee with a man or any willing wight, 
a fling with some salacious swain, 
or a tryst with a transvestite 
it all matters just the same. 

Every hole is a goal, and every goal is worth scoring, I say.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Nom de Plume said:


> Why, of course I'd accept a blowjob from another guy. Man, woman, transsexual—it all feels as nice when you close your eyes and they open their mouth.
> 
> I'm more like a libertine or debauchee when it comes to coitus.
> 
> A liaison with a lascivious lady,
> a matinee with a man or any willing wight,
> a fling with some salacious swain,
> or a tryst with a transvestite
> it all matters just the same.
> 
> Every hole is a goal, and every goal is worth scoring, I say.



Heh your poem reminds me of this meme.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Nom de Plume

CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> Lol Plume



* PriestTheyCalledHim* says, 



> Heh your poem reminds me of this meme.



I was, to an extent, being jocose and comical. However, a story's being farcical does not necessarily imply its being apocryphal. 

I am, uh... what's that politically correct, modern term—oh, pansexual—or, if you prefer, polysexual (or the more risible, albeit corny and gauche, portmanteau 'try-sexual'). 

And don't think for a moment that I'm one of those "gender blind", Judith Butler-esque, gender/women's studies graduates, who follow identity politics and liberal democracy precepts as if religion.  

No, I'm just an amoral, sex-obsessed sybarite that prefers depravity in lieu of decorum and profligacy over propriety (well, at least in regards to the ol' in-out, in-out).

I ain't no immoderately moody, damnably dumb, mindlessly open-minded, mawkish moppet who thinks egalitarianism, the countenance of a cretinous cunt,  and a grody and ironic pet collar or a cranium crammed with pathetic piles of political piffle are adequate substitutes for critical thought and something tangible to gripe about.

Oh, but I joke! Besides, such stupid slatterns and torpid termagants,  like in your NSFW spoiler, can only afford the brunt of an invective or taken-too-far joke.

How many alliterations can I conceive per paragraph before brunch,  I occasionally challenge myself.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> In retrospect just because you can get hard watching porn and a guy sucking your cock can get you off. Doesn't mean you are bisexual. And believe me if you start with porn, a good male cocksucker will make you cum. That's because most gay men love and I do mean love sucking cock and it shows in the quality of their blow job. Most women, as mentioned earlier, feel it's a chore, they do it but they don't love to do it.





CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> My wife wanted to see a guy suck my cock so I allowed it and it was the best BJ I had in my life up to that point. But that doesn't mean that I started becoming attracted to men. I didn't start noticing DSL's on men and getting boners when a gay guy came around.






CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> I'll tell you it's a very well kept secret if you have a beautiful cock like I do, you can get a BJ every day just by a simple post in CL. But I only do that when things are slow. I don't feel that makes me Bi but it probably classifies me as opportunistic. Lol.



It's pretty obvious you are bisexual.  But I don't know any actual straight/hetero guys who post on CL and look for men to suck their cock every day, or who have ever gotten oral sex from a man.

If my hetero/straight friends want a woman and there's not one around they go on Craigslist and will put up a general ad and have sex with a fat or ugly woman, go to a bar and pick up any woman that's DTF/DTS, or even go to female prostitutes.


----------



## socko

No dude who has sex with another dude is straight. Oral is a form of sex, and you're in denial if you think receiving isn't. . Posting ads for it on craigslist is gay. I wonder if you use phrases like "on the low down" to describe it.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> If were bi sexual I'd b attracted to men I'm not.
> I didn't say i did it every day. I said it could be done every day.
> 
> WHY QUOTE ME IF YOU'RE NOT EVEN PAYING ATTENTION TO MY QUOTE.
> Damn why are all the mods here hell bent on pushing their views on people.
> 
> Read the quote you gathered, can't you read!!
> 
> Lol have you tried getting any pussy off Craigslist i can do it but its not ss easy as it sounds.
> Even if you are going for the low hanging fruit.
> 
> Just because I'm not homophobic doesn't mean iI'm attracted to men
> 
> Plus it doesn't matter what  you think is obvious what matters is whatmmakes my cock hard
> If i was bisexual do you think i would be afraid to say so?
> It matters what gets my cock har. And I have never looked at a guy and gotten hard



You're attracted to men sexually on some level.  Otherwise you would not be having sex with them, putting up personal ads looking for them to have sex with on occasion, and you would not be letting them give you oral sex.

There are some bisexual men who just want to get oral sex from other men, and that's all they're mainly into.

Even your icon with two men and a woman is a symbol for a bisexual 3 way.

Don't beat yourself up, or feel bad.  Sometimes it takes time to accept yourself or that you're not heterosexual.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Just posing the question...but are most straight men really attracted to women? Or to pussy? Coz there's a difference. IME, most straight men seem to actually hate women. Love sex, sure. Pussy, yes. Women? Misogynist cunts most of them.

Sooooo....is it enough, on that logic, if you're just attracted to cock (for the purpose of orgasm) to be called bisexual?

Just posing the question...


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Yeah, sorry. For where I typed 'cock' substitute 'male mouth' (for the purposes of orgasm).


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

CL.lovebox.Hunter said:


> If you are going by wiki or Websters I meet one of the definitions of bisexual. I have been involved in a sexual act with the same gender. But as a general common belief most bisexuals are attracted to members of the same sex. With the emphasis on "ATTRACTED".  See this Google search in just the previews alone count how many times you see the word attracted or something similar to it.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en-US&ie=UTF-8&source=boatbrowser&q=bisexual
> 
> 
> I'm not attracted to men. I'm attracted to orgasms which can be caused by a male mouth just as well as a females mouth. But strangely I can not keep it up to have anal sex with a man even with the best live porn going on in the room.
> So when It comes down to it if you want to call me bisexual that is fine. But that tag gives off the appearance that I'm attracted to men which I'm not. So I choose not to use it.



Anal sex with men is not a requirement if you are bisexual.

Not even all gay men are into anal sex, and it's not a requirement for gay men either.

I have heard that the majority of gay and bisexual men are into oral sex or prefer it over anal sex.

Butt, you have some bi and gay men who really like and prefer anal sex just like there are heterosexual people who prefer anal sex to vaginal sex.


----------



## Methacodone

Never.

I don't have a problem with gay people, but that doesn't stop me from thinking its VERY WRONG.

I'm a Christian, and am a very proud Christian.

Straight is the way to go!

Remember- God created ADAM and EVE. Not ADAM and STEVE.


----------



## JessFR

Methacodone said:


> Never.
> 
> I don't have a problem with gay people, but that doesn't stop me from thinking its VERY WRONG.
> 
> I'm a Christian, and am a very proud Christian.
> 
> Straight is the way to go!
> 
> Remember- God created ADAM and EVE. Not ADAM and STEVE.



That phrase is profoundly annoying. God didn't stop his creation with Adam and Eve, Steve showed up, just not till a bit later. 

That people are born gay is virtually undeniable, and if they were born gay, then turns out god created steve after all. Then steve found another steve, and it was good.



socko said:


> No dude who has sex with another dude is straight. Oral is a form of sex, and you're in denial if you think receiving isn't. . Posting ads for it on craigslist is gay. I wonder if you use phrases like "on the low down" to describe it.



See I can't make sense of that logic. So if a guy has sex with a man once he's gay. Doesn't that also mean if a gay guy has sex with a woman once he's now undeniably straight?

Does it apply to chicks too? If I finger a girl, am I now a lesbian? Is it only if I enjoyed it? Given all my previous partners were men, which I enjoyed. Back to the boys again, what if he doesn't like it and has only slept with girls till then? Any room for experimentation here? This simple explanation seems very complicated.


----------



## Bearlove

Gods first and only rule - don't eat that apple.   When his only rule was ignored - why not throw caution to the wind and accept his creations to do what they want.


----------



## tantric

Nom de Plume said:


> Why, of course I'd accept a blowjob from another guy. Man, woman, transsexual—it all feels as nice when you close your eyes and they open their mouth.
> 
> I'm more like a libertine or debauchee when it comes to coitus.
> 
> A liaison with a lascivious lady,
> a matinee with a man or any willing wight,
> a fling with some salacious swain,
> or a tryst with a transvestite
> it all matters just the same.
> 
> Every hole is a goal, and every goal is worth scoring, I say.



that deserves a reply - i had to do some serious google-fu to find this:



> Sally-Jo taught erotic correction.
> She told her student to get an erection.
> "Put your dick in my mouth.
> Move it north, move it south --
> Now, you're getting a sense of direction!"
> 
> Her instructions were very explicit,
> and more than a little illicit:
> "Please fill up my cunny
> with fresh clover honey,
> and butter my buns like a biscuit."
> 
> "Then wrap me up nice in a blanket,
> and I'll sit on your staff while you crank it.
> I'll put on some feathers,
> and laces and leathers,
> and wiggle my ass while you spank it."
> 
> "Now that your fingers are stinky,
> tie me up in some chains that are clinky.
> Bring in goats and a sheik,
> give my titties a tweak
> --and _now_, we can start getting kinky!"
> 
> "Forget what the chain and the whip meant.
> Just get the straps and the slings and a shipment
> of high-grade Vaseline,
> and a strong trampoline,
> and all of the other equipment!"
> 
> "Now, when we get all the bedsprings a-drummin',
> that's when I'll start in a-hummin',
> then quickly, my dear,
> put it into my ear,
> so I'll hear the sound of it comin'!"
> 
> "I don't know how much this is costing,"
> said her student, still covered with frosting.
> "But I can say with affinity
> that I've lost my virginity.
> Quite frankly, my dear, you're _exhausting_!"



---From The War Against The Chtorr, (c) David Gerrold, 1984-2000, all
rights reserved, used with permission of the author.


----------



## TheLostBoys

I worked with an older gentleman that was in the Vietnam war, so I always thought he was a bit crazy from all the chaos over there, & then one day he asked me if I ever had a guy suck my penis, & I was like, fvk no, gtfo.....now this guy is married with kids & has a gf on the side.......one day he stated tgat he did at his previous job. 

He said a younger guy offered him $50 to give him a bj, & he closed his eyes, & just thought of his gf........I couldn't believe what I was hearing, cause I don't do that shit.......lol, & he was like, you mean you wouldn't let a guy do it for money, I said fvk no, that's sick shit!


----------



## smackydowners

Nom de Plume said:


> * PriestTheyCalledHim* says,
> 
> 
> 
> I was, to an extent, being jocose and comical. However, a story's being farcical does not necessarily imply its being apocryphal.
> 
> I am, uh... what's that politically correct, modern term—oh, pansexual—or, if you prefer, polysexual (or the more risible, albeit corny and gauche, portmanteau 'try-sexual').
> 
> And don't think for a moment that I'm one of those "gender blind", Judith Butler-esque, gender/women's studies graduates, who follow identity politics and liberal democracy precepts as if religion.
> 
> No, I'm just an amoral, sex-obsessed sybarite that prefers depravity in lieu of decorum and profligacy over propriety (well, at least in regards to the ol' in-out, in-out).
> 
> I ain't no immoderately moody, damnably dumb, mindlessly open-minded, mawkish moppet who thinks egalitarianism, the countenance of a cretinous cunt,  and a grody and ironic pet collar or a cranium crammed with pathetic piles of political piffle are adequate substitutes for critical thought and something tangible to gripe about.
> 
> Oh, but I joke! Besides, such stupid slatterns and torpid termagants,  like in your NSFW spoiler, can only afford the brunt of an invective or taken-too-far joke.
> 
> How many alliterations can I conceive per paragraph before brunch,  I occasionally challenge myself.



haha, wht the fuck are you on about!!!

i like your style, though, and your attitude to all things carnal.

i think if a really hot tranny started literally attacking my dick (should i ever be so lucky), i'd have to yield and let him get on with it. but otherwise no.

....am i a gay?


----------



## socko

JessFR said:


> ....
> See I can't make sense of that logic. So if a guy has sex with a man once he's gay. Doesn't that also mean if a gay guy has sex with a woman once he's now undeniably straight?
> 
> Does it apply to chicks too? If I finger a girl, am I now a lesbian? Is it only if I enjoyed it? Given all my previous partners were men, which I enjoyed. Back to the boys again, what if he doesn't like it and has only slept with girls till then? Any room for experimentation here? This simple explanation seems very complicated.


You do know what bisexual means, right?


----------



## JessFR

Right so it's not that a guy having sex with another guy makes them gay, it just makes them not straight.


----------



## socko

""Exactly. Maybe sexual preference is like a spectrum where people who are 100% gay and who are 100% straight are on either end. Bisexuality and "bi-curious" and experimentation are somewhere on the middle. Most people probably fall toward one end or the other but identify as gay or straight. So in reality, they are not 100% gay or straight but have some interest in having experiences involving the other orientation. That is the case for this thread when a supposedly straight man lets another dude suck him off. It also seems like the case, especially when people say they are "heterosexual but with complications" as the famous "anti-gay" pastor mentioned ab ove claimed when caught with a male prostitute. So they don't always admit that they are really bisexual.


----------



## -=SS=-

No desire to be involved in any way with another male in any sexual event. I'm strictly a one cock per event rule.


----------



## phactor

No desire for me personally, I wouldn't be aroused.


----------



## socko

I get variations of this pick up line all the time from gay men:  "If you turn off the lights and close your eyes, I will be anybody you want me to be while I suck you off: your girlfriend, a hot chick, a porn star, anybody." As tantalizing as the offers are, especially when money is offered, I'm not physically capable of getting a boner for a dude.


----------



## tantric

socko said:


> I get variations of this pick up line all the time from gay men:  "If you turn off the lights and close your eyes, I will be anybody you want me to be while I suck you off: your girlfriend, a hot chick, a porn star, anybody." As tantalizing as the offers are, especially when money is offered, I'm not physically capable of getting a boner for a dude.



exactly - and they wouldn't let a woman blow them either. because sex happens in your head, whether you want to believe it or not. people really offer to pay you to suck your dick? i had this friend with benefits a while back, we'd spend a few hours together every other week, and each time when i left, he'd give me $20-$30 'for gas'. yeah, it was great sex, but i clearly enjoyed it just as much as he did and at the time i was a piss poor grad student and that money went a long way. when i finally asked him why, he said he was pagan, and that he'd cast a spell to summon someone who would exactly suit his needs and no more, and that he had to pay for it or it would break the charm. what hell ever, made me feel special, actually, like i was some incubus....cool.


----------



## socko

I wouldn't let anybody do it except my partner - even if a woman offered - unless it was my partner.  I need to have a strong connection ('love') with the person. I don't like casual sex. Sex happens in your head, but it happens in your heart too, at least for me. It has to be with somebody I care about, and then I like sex all the time, every day. 

I have been offered money and that was at places like bars or New Orleans Mardi Gras. Men offer money. When I was in college and grad school, older women (people who worked at the college, for example) would offer to cook me meals or alcohol or marijuana.


----------



## QuantumParadigm

I've done it once. A gay buddy and myself hooked up (Just oral, not penetrative). I didn't have a crush on him per se, but for some reason we did have the physical attraction to each other.

It wasn't an unpleasant experience, and I gotta admit, he was a good kisser (Very strong kisser too, lots of suction, and a complete lip lock.), but I really have no desire to do it again.

It was just a one time thing that allowed me to explore my sexuality, and as it turns out, I'm straight. lol


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Whoa, I made a four page thread. But no I haven't had internet and rememberd making this thread and just wanted to clarilfy I don't go around wanting every dececnt looking straight guys cock in my mouth,lol. Kinda sounded perverted but I was fucked up. But my fantasy kinda came true! A hot black guy that was about 5'8 with a bubble butt and looked liked he could be on a football team started asking me quetions and wanted me to come to the bathroom while he was waiting to get his TV. So he got at the urinal and I started stroking him off then blew him real quick in the stall..Now, I felt kinda bad afterwards because I took the TV out for him and in the pasenger seat was what looked like his wife and his two sons in the back seat. BUT, I didn't know, and my fantasy kinda came true. But jsut wanna point out I have plenty of straight guy friends I couldn't imagine goin down on or fucking, it would just be wierd....


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Screaming_Skull said:


> Whoa, I made a four page thread. But no I haven't had internet and rememberd making this thread and just wanted to clarilfy I don't go around wanting every dececnt looking straight guys cock in my mouth,lol. Kinda sounded perverted but I was fucked up. But my fantasy kinda came true! A hot black guy that was about 5'8 with a bubble butt and looked liked he could be on a football team started asking me quetions and wanted me to come to the bathroom while he was waiting to get his TV. So he got at the urinal and I started stroking him off then blew him real quick in the stall..Now, I felt kinda bad afterwards because I took the TV out for him and in the pasenger seat was what looked like his wife and his two sons in the back seat. BUT, I didn't know, and my fantasy kinda came true. But jsut wanna point out I have plenty of straight guy friends I couldn't imagine goin down on or fucking, it would just be wierd....



How is that guy actually hetero or straight if he had sex with a man? A marriage, wife, and kids don't mean anything especially if he's cheating on his wife with men.  He's either bisexual or gay.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Yes I know, that's why I said it KINDA came true...more like the fantasy of it I guese since he ended up having a wife(which I didn't know until afterwards!) It's just a fantasy man, lemme enjoy,lol. Truth being he was probly bi or gay but just lemme enjoy the fantasy! HE WAS STRAIGHT I TELL YOU,lmao.


----------



## socko

Screaming_Skull said:


> Yes I know, that's why I said it KINDA came true...more like the fantasy of it I guese since he ended up having a wife(which I didn't know until afterwards!) It's just a fantasy man, lemme enjoy,lol. Truth being he was probly bi or gay but *just lemme enjoy the fantasy! *HE WAS STRAIGHT I TELL YOU,lmao.


Maybe he thought that if you believed that fantasy, you would really get into it and do a better job?


----------



## Nom de Plume

One cannot help but wonder of what value  or purpose it serves to call a sex act homosexual, when the matter at hand has all but nothing to do with what is and is not homosexual or homoerotic,  but pertains exclusively to the sex act itself. 

Moreover, such irrelevant and unsolicited opprobrium and condescension says a lot about these opprobious and condescending homo-obsessed people, but none of which is good. 

The omphalos of the  OP's query had nothing to do with the heterosexuality of male-on-male fellatio. Rather, the question is would or wouldn't one give or receive oral sex with another man.

It's of no consequence to debate the degree to which the act is gay or not gay. 

It goes without saying, sex with the same sex is gay sex. Wha precisely is the quandary here, and what rationale for such ruction is there?


----------



## What 23

I don't know. I like women/tend to desire them... But letting a guy suck me off seems to be submitting to another male. Letting a female do this doesn't quite feel the same as this. Letting a guy take my cum just doesn't feel quite right. I'd rather be the one taking. Giving a BJ could be read as a position of power...

I'd say sexuality is complex. Dynamic... Ultimately I'm "straight", though. In that, I can only see my goal as being a female. A mother. Someone capable...


----------



## Nom de Plume

What 23 said:


> I don't know. I like women/tend to desire them... But letting a guy suck me off seems to be submitting to another male. Letting a female do this doesn't quite feel the same as this. Letting a guy take my cum just doesn't feel quite right. I'd rather be the one taking. Giving a BJ could be read as a position of power...



I respect your opinion, but I must say it's a very bizarre one. I don't see how receiving cunnilingus or fellatio is submissive; it would seem the obverse to be submissive.  

Indeed, to give oral sex one must (usually) lower themselves, as if to genuflect, before another, which is already a show of submission. Then, they must stimulate the pudenda of another with their mouth—allowing one's most public and consecrated of orifices to be sullied with another's most private and profane of organs. 

To be fair, it seems easy to think of the one performing the oral sex as the active party and the one receiving it as the passive party. However, this relies upon the erroneous notion that submission cannot be active and dominance cannot be passive. The flaw in this notion is in its presupposition that an agent _ does _  and the subject _ acquiesces _. But what of the subject that demands the agent? Then we see a role reversal, where the agent is the one who acquiesces to the subject's injunction. 

The Romans saw things similarly. This can be evinced in their use of words like _irrumatio_ and _os impurum_. 

At Pompeii, there reads a graffito exclaiming _"Vote Isidore for aedile!" _ which means loosely in English _ "he's the best at licking cunt!"_. It was meant as a political invective, or insult.


----------



## rmikhail

I wouldn't mind. I imagine gay men give better blowjobs than women.


----------



## msthang1103

dopemaster said:


> I am straight and I got to say none of the sexual scenarios discussed in this thread are ones I would want to be in.
> 
> So to answer you question, I would never let a man suck me off even if it involved sex with multiple women.



That's how my mind works but this asshole I'm dating says he's straight but he's gotten BJs and Kevin Gates by other guys. He doesn't touch me, kiss me, cuddle with me, or has sex with me; so hell for all I know he's screwing some guy. I don't think straight men have the urge to suck a dick or have a guy to suck his dick. I think some people just don't like or want the association with anything from the gay lifestyle. I don't see why he won't just come out because he has gay and transsexual friends back home?


----------



## msthang1103

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> How is that guy actually hetero or straight if he had sex with a man? A marriage, wife, and kids don't mean anything especially if he's cheating on his wife with men.  He's either bisexual or gay.



I agree 100%


----------



## CfZrx

Depends how strung out I was.   < my face while getting sucked off by a dude (pretending its mila kunis,lol)


----------



## Screaming_Skull

I got one...you had a choice, the girl wanted you to get her pregnent so she could get a check, there was a gay guy wanting to suck your dick to and you were just really horny cuz the girl got you all rowled up then popped it on ya she wanted to get pregnent that night...go with that girl or her friend who's been eyeing your crotch all evening...masturbating is not an option.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'd murder them all, do obscene things with their corpses and take off with whatever drugs and money they had.


----------



## bashmell

I am up for it


----------



## UB6IB9nATL

*The question should really be...*
*"How many straight guys would ever admit to having their dick sucked by another guy?"*
Growing up I hit on every guy in HS I thought was hot... and there were a lot! 
We would party and get buzzed at my house, have the guy sleep over... You can guess the rest...
Know how many of them didn't go for it and freaked out on me?   ONE!!! LOL
And to my credit, the guys three brothers got into it many times over!  (Living next door to them was a major convenience when horny, which at  that age, was 24/7!)
Most all by now have married a few times, and had several children, and would probably kill to have a "reunion" and relive "the good old days", no doubt...
But very few I bet have ever admitted to any of the things we did together! I can still remember the usual conversations the next morning about what took place the night before..._* "Man was I wasted last night! I don't remember shit!"*_ Haha! Then the next weekend would come around... wash, rinse, repeat...%)


----------



## Johnny1

ATL, were they fucking you too or just BJs?


----------



## UB6IB9nATL

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> If you want to have a man blow you or give or get oral sex to a woman and man at the same time then you're not straight or hetero, but are bisexual.
> 
> I know actual hetero/straight men and they have never had sex with a man, and do not ever want to, and this includes even if a woman was there, there were no women around or they hadn't had sex with a woman for awhile, or they were on drugs and horny.




Ok... Not sure how anyone can really "know" another guy's past/present/future sexual desires, let alone their own. And I doubt playing 20 questions with "even if a woman was there?", "there were no women around?", or "hadn't had  sex with a woman for awhile?", or  "on drugs and horny?" would get a lot of honest answers when these questions would make the person asking them sound like their desperately trying to give them a blow job...? And it kinda goes w/o saying that a "tbnt" to you is not necessarily a "tbnt" to all, especially to someone who prefers their blow jobs with a little "discretion" on the side...
Most interesting though are the possible implications of the statements in that that second paragraph and how it might read... 8)

"To have the knowledge that enables you to account for another persons sexuality throughout their entire life is quite profound, to say the least. 
But to foresee the future wants and desires of someone else with the clarity required to give you the entitlement to speak on their behalf would be a view only seen by one who is of a "higher power", indeed!  
Knowing one mans innermost thoughts and desires on such an intimate and personal level is an incredible accomplishment, but having said "men" takes it to a whole other level..."


----------



## UB6IB9nATL

Lol, funny you would assume me to be the fuckee! (Usually the Alpha here...%))
Anything's possible in the right situation, but it was mostly mutual BJs.


----------



## UB6IB9nATL

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> How is that guy actually hetero or straight if he had sex with a man? A marriage, wife, and kids don't mean anything especially if he's cheating on his wife with men.  He's either bisexual or gay.



The same way some guys (even presidential-type guys) conveniently don't believe their actually having sex with someone unless there's penetration involved, maybe?!

As f------ up as it sounds, I've known quite a few married guys that managed to convince themselves doing it with another guy didn't count since it was purely physical with no emotional involvement with another female... ie; desert without having to buy the dinner and drinks...


----------



## Johnny1

UB6IB9nATL said:


> Lol, funny you would assume me to be the fuckee! (Usually the Alpha here...%))
> Anything's possible in the right situation, but it was mostly mutual BJs.



Lol, sorry, I shouldn't have made any assumptions.  

So they were sucking you as well as being sucked, and publicly were just dating girls? Interesting.


----------



## talktome

I'm straight I've gotten head by my friend thats a girl her man multiple times and I've sucked cock more than I can remember my wife forces me to suck cocks


----------



## Fig

Yes.


----------



## Dresden

More guys on bluelight--whose users tend to be much more progressive, open-minded and liberal than the general population--probably would let another guy go down on them in the right set / setting, yes.  However, in such situation, the "straight" guy often gets regretful afterwards and / or gets paranoid about being found out by his boss, family, wife, or girlfriend and cuts all ties off with the gay fellatio giver.  Alas, such a situation has happened to me more than once, and it sucks even more because you lose both a lover and, in the case of FWBs, usually a really good friend / drug buddy as well in the process.  Also, being heretofore treated like an invisible, malevolent pariah sucks as well.


----------



## Mad Dash

I like the idea of the Kinsey scale. Basically putting 1 as being the most hetero you could and 10 being the most homo. Those being SO extreme that like a 1 could not even take watching a porn because seeing another mans penis would ruin it, they would have to watch solo or lesbian. This is usually VERY rare, and for a 10 it would be the same extreme just opposite. So when polled it was found that in reality it was a bell-shaped curve. 

More people have secrets than they are willing to admit, some are very boring and reproduction is about all they care about. Some want to drink piss. But at the end of the day putting labels on things never really helped anybody. The ancient Romans I think had it just about right. You simply were what you were, whatever that was is just what it was. The ONLY reason ANY human thinks any sexual orientation is gross (IE: what people do behind closed doors) is because of religion. As humans, we were never really supposed to think about it so hard.

That said, this guilt/shame about doing certain sexual thing is real and prevalent in today's society, and whats more difficult to think about is knowing how strong urges are for people born gay or straight. What about people who are born pedophiles? We went into detail in my abnormal psych about this. It was a heated discussion because an article had just been publish link pedophilia to genetics. How are we supposed to deal with that as a society? I agree that it is wrong, but what do we do with people born that way? Someone in the class said they had a friend they knew their whole life that turned out to be one. He never touched a child, but it was ALWAYS on his mind. He goes to a therapist about it and has to take medication and all this shit. I dunno, sex and sexuality is a difficult thing to say who is right and what they are right about because at the end of the day you have NO control over what makes your dick hard. So I feel bad for pedophiles in a lot of way, the ones that DON'T go around raping little girls obviously. And what if it is consensual, because I would high five a 15 year old if he made it with his hottie high school teacher, you know what I mean? Like that is a lot of guys fantasies when we were younger and in our eyes that wouldn't be rape, but you flip the situation around and I am like WOAH WTF! You piece of shit burn and die! (pitch fork, mob, and all)! A double standard that I myself am guilty of.

Rape is bad no matter the age but there is a special place in hell for people who rape children. That being said I had my own friend in high school who is  a registered sex offender because he was having sex with a 16 year old back in 2004 when he was 18. I think the parents forced the girl to say she didn't want it, so he is forvever marked with stautory rape. Though in this case it certainly was not. It was just a pissed off RICH and CONNECTED dad who refused to believe his little angel could ever willingly have another penis inside of her. Instead he decided to ruin anorther kids LIFE. 

Like for me I like for the girls that I am with to say really slutty things when we are fucking just talk like a dirty whore. But I don't ever want them to be that at all, I just like hearing them say those nasty words, something I guess about making them seem less innocent so I can do bad things to them, while at the same time during the day time knowing they are not like that. That is how I rationalize doing the things my wife wants and feeling open to ask her to do the things I like, getting her talking like a slut makes it a much more open playing field. Also I like a little bush, like groomed and taken care of, but I like something down there. Bare skin just creeps me out, like they are too young or something. I prefer my woman looking like a woman lol. I know I am not a 1 on the scale because seeing a penis doesn't bother me. I have also had sex with my wife in the same room as a bunch of other couples and everybody was watching each other (no sharing though) I am not down with that. That is MY wife. lol, at least she was until she divorced me because she couldn't wait the time for me to recover from PTSD and be able to live a normal life. Which in turn added about 1 year to my recovery time.


----------



## DrDavid

If they would pay me a shitload of money, maybe


----------



## the_ketaman

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Some women do like to give oral sex the way you described, particularly if they are submissive.



What gives you the right to label someone as Gay or not? I know straight men that get sick of their wives and cruise for m/m sex.  They usually won't kiss, don't want their assets touched and won't reciprocate but by no means are they bi. I know guys that will ONLY have sex with me if their girl won't help out. They see that I'm male and just as much of a Hornby as them. But at least I don't have to buy them flowers n dinner for a quick, guilty fuck. 

When the boys come over we just have fun!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

the_ketaman said:


> What gives you the right to label someone as Gay or not? I know straight men that get sick of their wives and cruise for m/m sex.  They usually won't kiss, don't want their assets touched and won't reciprocate but by no means are they bi. I know guys that will ONLY have sex with me if their girl won't help out. They see that I'm male and just as much of a Hornby as them. But at least I don't have to buy them flowers n dinner for a quick, guilty fuck.
> 
> When the boys come over we just have fun!



Yes and those men are bisexual since they're sexually attracted to both genders.

Or in some cases they're married and gay.

8) Yet you believe or need to believe/fantasize that these men are really heterosexual? You've watched way too much porn or read too many fictional stories.  But a lot of gay and bisexual men need the pipe dream fantasy that they're actually having sex with a real heterosexual/straight guy.

If they were actually heterosexual/straight they would not be having sex with you or any man.


----------



## jammin83

Im with you priest. If you are a guy and having sex with a guy that's pretty gay by definition.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

UB6IB9nATL said:


> The same way some guys (even presidential-type guys) conveniently don't believe their actually having sex with someone unless there's penetration involved, maybe?!
> 
> As f------ up as it sounds, I've known quite a few married guys that managed to convince themselves doing it with another guy didn't count since it was purely physical with no emotional involvement with another female... ie; desert without having to buy the dinner and drinks...


I have encountered people like this.  This one guy on a different site would post about going to sex clubs, and having sex with men either there or who he met online and in his delusional mind it was not really sex or cheating since he was not having sex with women.


----------



## Lost Ego

Screaming_Skull said:


> So of course this is every gay guys fantasy, to suck a straight guys dick.



Hahahaha no wonder! I've had so many guys message me on dating sites asking me this and I've always wondered if it was a fantasy or if they were pullin the old I'll suck u off and then try to get more out of it afterwards. Like when I offer to eat a girl out, then tease her with my tongue til she's begging for my cock. Works every time ;D. But uh no I'd never. Ive turned down every guy that has asked. Just have no desire to. Its a repulsive thought, having a man down there.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Lost Ego said:


> Hahahaha no wonder! I've had so many guys message me on dating sites asking me this and I've always wondered if it was a fantasy or if they were pullin the old I'll suck u off and then try to get more out of it afterwards. Like when I offer to eat a girl out, then tease her with my tongue til she's begging for my cock. Works every time ;D. But uh no I'd never. Ive turned down every guy that has asked. Just have no desire to. Its a repulsive thought, having a man down there.


My heterosexual male friends tell me how they get emailed by desperate gay men all the time on sites they're on, or on Craigslist, and that sometimes the gay men will pretend to be women, but it's obvious they are not women as they ask for nude pics immediately and never want to talk on the phone, skype, or actually meet.  None of my straight male friends have ever been with a guy since they don't want to do this.

It's pathetic how some delusional gay men who have never had sex with a woman, have the mentality that 'all men are bisexual or want to have sex with men but don't know it", but if you ask these guys the reverse if they would give a woman oral sex if they were horny or on drugs and no men were around, suddenly their delusional theory falls apart.


----------



## tantric

aight - STOP. i have no interest whatsoever in sucking straight dick. y'all thinking that this is every gay man's fantasy need to get past it. although perhaps my straight guy fantasies are just as bad, if not worse. i want to fuck a straight guy in the ass. a guy who for whatever reason has voluntarily decided to submit to me, despite having no sexual attraction to men whatsoever. here's the key part:  i make it good for him. don't hurt him at all. you're right that "all men are bisexual or want to have sex with men" is a mindless fantasy, but i don't give a crap about your sexually orientation, a talented prostate massage feels INCREDIBLE. how do you suppose vets collect semen samples from bulls? the stick a dildo up the bull's butt and give the prostate little electric shocks til the bull cums. my dick ain't electric, but i do have skillz. 

so yeah, straight boyz, the next time you catch a guy checking you out, hesitate a bit before you go on the 'he wants to suck my dick' power trip. when i look at you, i do it exactly the same way you look at women - total objectification with just a hint predation. hungry. stone cold tantric.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tantric said:


> aight - STOP. i have no interest whatsoever in sucking straight dick. y'all thinking that this is every gay man's fantasy need to get past it. although perhaps my straight guy fantasies are just as bad, if not worse. i want to fuck a straight guy in the ass. a guy who for whatever reason has voluntarily decided to submit to me, despite having no sexual attraction to men whatsoever. here's the key part:  i make it good for him. don't hurt him at all. you're right that "all men are bisexual or want to have sex with men" is a mindless fantasy, but i don't give a crap about your sexually orientation, a talented prostate massage feels INCREDIBLE. how do you suppose vets collect semen samples from bulls? the stick a dildo up the bull's butt and give the prostate little electric shocks til the bull cums. my dick ain't electric, but i do have skillz.
> 
> so yeah, straight boyz, the next time you catch a guy checking you out, hesitate a bit before you go on the 'he wants to suck my dick' power trip. when i look at you, i do it exactly the same way you look at women - total objectification with just a hint predation. hungry. stone cold tantric.



Not every man enjoys prostate stimulation, or taking things up their ass.


----------



## tantric

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Not every man enjoys prostate stimulation, or taking things up their ass.



while all the above was just a fantasy, one i'd never go through with, i'm not sure you're correct there. the prostate spasming is part of the orgasm experience. with the stuff they have now, ergonomic vibrating p-spot stimulators. the nerves they stimulate are the same ones involved in orgasm. enough such stimulation and though you may hate it, it will make  you cum. bear in mind, i'm not advocating any such thing now, i'm discussing it intellectually. 

on the other hand, i have NO idea why women like anal sex. then again, i've never asked.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

tantric said:


> while all the above was just a fantasy, one i'd never go through with, i'm not sure you're correct there. the prostate spasming is part of the orgasm experience. with the stuff they have now, ergonomic vibrating p-spot stimulators. the nerves they stimulate are the same ones involved in orgasm. enough such stimulation and though you may hate it, it will make  you cum. bear in mind, i'm not advocating any such thing now, i'm discussing it intellectually.
> 
> on the other hand, i have NO idea why women like anal sex. then again, i've never asked.



Sex fantasies are cool I have lots of them; but I've only acted on a few of them, and some were tame.

A friend of mine his ex-GF loved anal sex more than vaginal sex.  Why? I have no idea she just did.

My friend's wife apparently flat out refuses to do any anal sex at all, and is adamant about not wanting anything up her ass saying things like, "Don't you dare stick that thing up my ass!" 8(

This friend of mine is bisexual and closeted, and if he has been with a man he probably did take a cock up his ass or liked having his ass rimmed.

He used to proposition me for sex like mutual j/o together but it never happened, and I'm glad since it would have made our friendship weird.

His ex GF the one that loved buttsex pretty much was curious about a 3 way with me and him together but this did not happen and he would have gotten mad/jealous had it happened.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Some fantasies could be more interesting in our minds (where it's all possible) rather than acted as not all relationships remain the same afterwards, specially in cases where you are working colleagues or friends. 



PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Yes and those men are bisexual since they're sexually attracted to both genders.
> 
> Or in some cases they're married and gay.
> 
> 8) Yet you believe or need to believe/fantasize that these men are really heterosexual? You've watched way too much porn or read too many fictional stories.  But a lot of gay and bisexual men need the pipe dream fantasy that they're actually having sex with a real heterosexual/straight guy.
> 
> If they were actually heterosexual/straight they would not be having sex with you or any man.



I agree, it makes sense and it seems pretty much what it is.
No judgment at all. These issues are being much more accepted by society in general right now compared to 20 years ago imo.


----------



## fuck_boi

damn i wish i had an experience


----------



## John3five

Clitnhawk said:


> What if... it was with 1000 of the hottest girls in the world... but it would have to include a dude?   + $1 million? (tax free)



LOL.. well.. I guess..  million bucks... USD right?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

LandsUnknown said:


> Saying somebody is good at eating pussy is an insult   It seems like that would be more of a compliment of sorts.



Maybe in Ancient Roman society they saw it as being submissive to a woman, or on the same level as a woman or basically a "Bitch sexually"?


----------



## Wraiven

Any man who would let another man go down on him is not straight. He can call himself straight if he wants to, but he's not. I'm straight, I would never let another man touch me or suck me off or anything else. The very thought grosses me out. So your question is a trick question, because any man who would say yes, is not a man who is straight.


----------



## infectedmushroom

I would because I'm bisexual but wear a hetero mask. (Easier.)

Which would probably make it hotter for the gay guy because I'd tell him it had to be a secret and it was very naughty what we were doing. 

I just like having my dick sucked. So shoot me.


----------



## Funchub

Adult bookstores are often frequented by married guys, looking for guys like me, to suck them off. They stick it through a gloryhole, and the sucking goes on until satisfaction is reached. Sometimes, I'd turn around and offer my ass, and most of them would stick it in. Yup, men are pigs.


----------



## phatass

euuuuuuuuuuuuuuh..... probably rite now haha..., nah, i wanna fuck a fine, sweet, sexy, bandit queen!!!!!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

FoxEmerson said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that everyone is a bit bi just like it's not fair to say that everyone is a little bit straight.
> 
> I just wrote a book (Toby) on a male bisexual prostitute living in Barcelona (it's not out until June) and I was fascinated by this guy's story. He's truly 50% bisexual. Like the guy really enjoys sucking cock and eating pussy banging any hole and finds both women and men equally hot regardless of gender. I thought that was fascinating as I always thought most bi guys would lean either more towards straight or more towards gay.
> 
> But going back to the original question on this forum, some of Toby's customers were straight men who wanted something quick from him (like a blowjob) and usually when they were high. So I think drugs has a big impact on whether or not a straight guy would suck cock.



No guy that's actually hetero/straight would resort to going out and picking up a man or a male prostitute even if they're horny, or on any sort of drugs as they could just as easily meet a woman who wants to have sex with them, or pay for a prostitute that's a woman.

Yes people who are 50/50 bisexuals do exist.  I happen to be one of them as I can fall in love and have had relationships with both genders/sexes.  I'm not into hook ups or sex with strangers, and I've never done sex for pay.

Welcome to bluelight.


----------



## socko

You have some factual problems with your book. No straight guy likes a bj from a dude. Its going to annoy your readers. I hope it is only a minor detail and not a major structural problem too.  You should have done your research.


FoxEmerson said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that everyone is a bit bi just like it's not fair to say that everyone is a little bit straight.
> 
> I just wrote a book (Toby) on a male bisexual prostitute living in Barcelona (it's not out until June) and I was fascinated by this guy's story. He's truly 50% bisexual. Like the guy really enjoys sucking cock and eating pussy banging any hole and finds both women and men equally hot regardless of gender. I thought that was fascinating as I always thought most bi guys would lean either more towards straight or more towards gay.
> 
> But going back to the original question on this forum, some of Toby's customers were straight men who wanted something quick from him (like a blowjob) and usually when they were high. So I think drugs has a big impact on whether or not a straight guy would suck cock.


----------



## socko

I write too - I'm very picky about little details. The way you present it sounds like it will not be detectable. Congrats on getting it published. Is this your first novel? 





FoxEmerson said:


> I said in my book, a male BISEXUAL prostitute likes head and pussy equally as much. Unless you mean the 'straight' customers who go to him? Well, they are married and claim to be straight, he's a prostitute, he takes the money and does what he's told. When I'm told this information repeatedly, then I'm going to believe that there are 'straight men' who like blowjobs from men. Whether or not they're actually 100% is the bigger question isn't it? I don't make it up, I just write what they say. That's not a structural problem in my book, it's a recount of events as they are dictated.


----------



## Rph74

I'm the opposite. I wouldn't ever want a guy to blow me, but I'd try sucking a dick if that opportunity ever came along


----------



## infectedmushroom

Yeah probably, I'm kinda afraid I'd like it to much though. (Repressed homo-erotic fantasies, I know I know.)


----------



## nygiants1313

FoxEmerson said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> That's incorrect. Straight and gay guys do in fact go to male prostitutes. I spent a long time researching this and talking to male prostitutes. In fact, some claim they have a higher percentage of men wanting their services who claim to be straight. I said they claim to be straight, which I sincerely doubt given they are you know, picking up a male prostitute. I don't think many if any of the male prostitutes actually announce they are bisexual, they just go with whoever is paying the right price.



A guy wbo goes to a male prostitite is not straight man. They can claim w.e they want but its just denial lol. Gay or bi guys go to male prostitutes. No matter what they are claiming.


----------



## Bearlove

FoxEmerson said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that everyone is a bit bi just like it's not fair to say that everyone is a little bit straight.
> 
> I just wrote a book (Toby) on a male bisexual prostitute living in Barcelona (it's not out until June) and I was fascinated by this guy's story. He's truly 50% bisexual. Like the guy really enjoys sucking cock and eating pussy banging any hole and finds both women and men equally hot regardless of gender. I thought that was fascinating as I always thought most bi guys would lean either more towards straight or more towards gay.
> 
> But going back to the original question on this forum, some of Toby's customers were straight men who wanted something quick from him (like a blowjob) and usually when they were high. So I think drugs has a big impact on whether or not a straight guy would suck cock.



What I found strange with Barcelona and Madrid was there are a lot of guys who use the prostitutes and as long as they are only fucking the guy (top/active etc) then they don't consider themselves as gay.     I think this mentality is common, as long as I'm being sucked or the one fucking then I'm still straight.


----------



## Foreigner

It's definitely not my fantasy to suck off a straight guy. I've been with a few curious ones and they're always lousy in bed, and they always inevitably go running after some woman and never speak to you again in order to overcompensate for how emasculated they feel for having been with me. There's also no emotional connection whatsoever. They may enjoy the physical pleasure temporarily but their hearts are still for women, just like my heart will always be for men. I don't fall in love with women, so why would I expect a straight guy to offer me anything meaningful other than some momentary non-sense?

It's super common for high straight guys to come on to me especially in the festival scene, but again it's a waste of time, and it's also unethical because high people can't consent. I know other gay guys who take advantage and I think they are idiots... but some people are opportunists and they'll do anything to fulfill their fantasies. 

The whole gay on straight guy phenomenon has been seriously magnified by the gay porn industry. Gay porn used to feature gay men now the market for "straight for pay" is so huge that it's a primary fantasy in the gay community. I REALLY don't get it. Is it so that you can feel validated, like you conquered the straight world or something? I like guys who are into guys. Why would I waste my time on someone into women? It's self-demeaning.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I couldn't read through this all this, but the thought of a guy sucking another guy's dick is a MAJOR turn on...and why I used to watch Queer As Folk all the time. I wouldn't want my man to do it (if I had one), but other guys, yes.


----------



## kaleb121

*Just Do Him*

Why must we always put a label on a man's desires, or preferences? Even succumbing to religious fervors of morality!? We have become a society that feels we must classify and or label almost everything pertaining to social elements. Be it a white man, a black man, a str8 man, a gay man, a bi-man, a rich man, etc. We are all free thinking human beings! So far on my short journey here on earth I've found that we all need to take a step backwards from what was and what has always been exceptionally conscious as well as the unconscious teachings to males. "I am man!" "Man must have women!" “Man must mate with women!” Sex and relationships are built upon trust, and it is with that trust that we need to take a step back, take a chill pill if you may.  Sex is too wonderful of an act that we should constrain ourselves to a past that is just that… past!  Welcome yourselves into this new century where all things are possible, probable, and becoming acceptable. Hot Sex is an aphrodisiac that you can only truly experience if you allow all your inhibitions freed from any and all thoughts of remorse, and immorality of ignorance. Sex with yourself or with one or more partners, and until you’ve experienced it with a same sex partner you’ve not an inkling of `Real Hot Aphrodisiac Sex!  So if you still think allowing another guy to suck your hard-on isn’t possible try some good ole fashioned recreational drugs, or alcohol. Just remember that it’s only sex, every intellectually open guy does it, try everything once, and if you’re the 1 in a million that ends up trying it and dislikes it- just forget that it ever happened and move on!  BTW… It also helps a great deal if you are a good looking male! Lol =)





Just Let Him!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I honestly think a majority of guys must be curious about what sucking a cock would be like. It just seems natural to wonder about it.


----------



## My3sons

I honestly don't think most guys want to suck a dick.  The heterosexual males I know definitely dont have interest in sucking dick and say if I guy is interested in dick he is atleast bi.  Maybe the younger generation is  different.


----------



## gmlifer

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I honestly think a majority of guys must be curious about what sucking a cock would be like. It just seems natural to wonder about it.



Not so much.



My3sons said:


> I honestly don't think most guys want to suck a dick.  The heterosexual males I know definitely dont have interest in sucking dick and say if I guy is interested in dick he is atleast bi.  Maybe the younger generation is  different.



Agreed

It's seems many of you are against labeling things, I understand this but the fact is if you're a dude and you want to suck cock or you do suck cock then you are definitely bi/gay. To each their own, no reason to judge someone for it but call a spade a spade.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Maybe I'm just thinking if I were a guy, I'd wonder what it's like to suck off another guy. Watching a guy give oral to another guy is still hawt though.


----------



## averagejoe33

Hell yes, and I would suck him.


----------



## averagejoe33

I agree, Have wonder what it would be like for years.


----------



## strokeitmore

I have sucked and deepthroated cock, but can not allow myself to finish it in my mouth. I have had guys request to suck me off and I have allowed this, and will continue to in the future, although I consider myself straight.


----------



## SxCrAvEr

Foreigner said:


> It's definitely not my fantasy to suck off a straight guy. I've been with a few curious ones and they're always lousy in bed, and they always inevitably go running after some woman and never speak to you again in order to overcompensate for how emasculated they feel for having been with me. There's also no emotional connection whatsoever. They may enjoy the physical pleasure temporarily but their hearts are still for women, just like my heart will always be for men. I don't fall in love with women, so why would I expect a straight guy to offer me anything meaningful other than some momentary non-sense?
> 
> It's super common for high straight guys to come on to me especially in the festival scene, but again it's a waste of time, and it's also unethical because high people can't consent. I know other gay guys who take advantage and I think they are idiots... but some people are opportunists and they'll do anything to fulfill their fantasies.
> 
> The whole gay on straight guy phenomenon has been seriously magnified by the gay porn industry. Gay porn used to feature gay men now the market for "straight for pay" is so huge that it's a primary fantasy in the gay community. I REALLY don't get it. Is it so that you can feel validated, like you conquered the straight world or something? I like guys who are into guys. Why would I waste my time on someone into women? It's self-demeaning.



I know this isnt FB or Instagram but I want a "Like" or "Love" button for this post

Or Id just say: I love this post, man


----------



## Edwardjamesoak

*Try*

I know I am a year late but wanna try if you haven't??


----------



## flakka

Yes guys suck me off for drugs and vice versa


----------



## neozanoro

I'm down for whatever. if I was drunk enough id probably suck some dick lol


----------



## neozanoro

let me clarify I'm straight but I cant talk for drunk horny blue balls me lol


----------



## Ziiirp

zero


----------



## stewty

I've had a threesome with a man and woman, full sex with both, a threesome with two men, been fucked by another man while my friend watched and sucked a few cocks. These were all while high on mephadrone and cocaine. I have never had any gay feelings sober and never partaken in gay sex acts sober. I never would.

Drugs seriously lower my inhibitions and play into my life view of experiencing everything I possibly can. Labelling in black and white, gay or straight, is surely narrow minded. I like to think drugs open the mind to being the free spirit we all would be without societal pressure to be one thing or another.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

As said I started this thread fucked up outta my mind on benzos.. Now on a little meth and a tiny amount of morphine I can say I like to jack off to pussy brought onto the fact I was on meth. I wanna lick it, suck it, fuck it, sit on her face, have her suck my dick BUT it really only turns me on if it's group sex or a gangbang. And I wouldn't do nething I wldnt want done to me to her. It's wierd I find it ESP hot for a gir to eat a guys ass I jack off to me in a gang bang and each of us sitting on her face as she munches away..I also picture this happenening to me, but the funn thing is I would ne ever eat a girls ass, but def have no problem eating a guys asse s asses as long as they look good and are clean.


----------



## stewty

Screaming_Skull said:


> As said I started this thread fucked up outta my mind on benzos.. Now on a little meth and a tiny amount of morphine I can say I like to jack off to pussy brought onto the fact I was on meth. I wanna lick it, suck it, fuck it, sit on her face, have her suck my dick BUT it really only turns me on if it's group sex or a gangbang. And I wouldn't do nething I wldnt want done to me to her. It's wierd I find it ESP hot for a gir to eat a guys ass I jack off to me in a gang bang and each of us sitting on her face as she munches away..I also picture this happenening to me, but the funn thing is I would ne ever eat a girls ass, but def have no problem eating a guys asse s asses as long as they look good and are clean.



I've been with a few girls that loved eating a guy's ass. It's super hot to watch and feels great.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

I can't understand why I should want to blow a straight guy either  I imagine gay guys that do are confusing heterosexuality with masculinity to some degree.  I like to feel sexy and intensely desired if I am giving head, I like to feel devoured by his eyes, that he is giddy and almost incredulous to have me giving myself to him in such a manor.  A straight guy isn't going to even want to look at my male body and it will be all up to me to keep myself turned on, what's fun about that?


----------



## Bearlove

TouchN' Stuff Blvd said:


> I can't understand why I should want to blow a straight guy either  I imagine gay guys that do are confusing heterosexuality with masculinity to some degree.  I like to feel sexy and intensely desired if I am giving head, I like to feel devoured by his eyes, that he is giddy and almost incredulous to have me giving myself to him in such a manor.  A straight guy isn't going to even want to look at my male body and it will be all up to me to keep myself turned on, what's fun about that?



Whats not fun about it :D - I'm not joking, you like to feel sexy and desired and this gets you turned on.  Some gay guys get very turned on for the opposite reason, not being desired, not feeling sexy and just being used - fulfilling a role or a need.    Who cares where he is looking, what he is thinking you have a nice cock in your mouth and the person your sucking is enjoying it.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

Cool.
I just worry for fellow gays that get turned on by being used, and hope they can truly compartmentalize it to sex and it isnt something that manifests itself in multiple parts of their life due to low self esteem.  Maybe I am being prudish.


----------



## Bearlove

TouchN' Stuff Blvd said:


> Cool.
> I just worry for fellow gays that get turned on by being used, and hope they can truly compartmentalize it to sex and it isnt something that manifests itself in multiple parts of their life due to low self esteem.  Maybe I am being prudish.



No I understand your point of view and it's not prudish at all (I love to be loved).   Sometimes thought I do like a good session where we both use each other - nothing at all to do with low self esteem (I certainly would never degrade myself or let my partner degrade himself) but the boundaries can certainly shift.

When people talk about sucking straights there is always the power dynamic - but the question is who is using who :D.


----------



## trunkofmycar

I think it's definitely possible for a guy to be straight and still like having another guy sucking his cock. I'm gonna go ahead & say GIVING a dude a blowjob can be fun for a straight guy, too.  Here's the reason I think so -

I've had oral performed on me by other chicks, & girls have also gotten me to return the favor for sure.  Even though I'm not really all that attracted to the same sex, I've definitely enjoyed myself on both ends of the deal!  

Giving a girl head is the shit because I'm way into showing off my sexual prowess (my skillz)... I'm always complimented on them & get a repeat request  usually said request is made in private, away from any male we we're both messing around with. Sometimes the dude can't make them come this way but I can. A chick is sometimes able to 'let go' more when they're not self-conscious about a hot guy seeing them make the o face. A last reason to enjoy? It's hot knowing you're making somebody come.

Why I enjoy receiving is pretty obvious... Feels amazing for one thing. Another thing that turns me on is knowing that this is way different than what I usually enjoy.  It's kind of like, feeling like I'm being a freak or doing something that weirds me out a little is its own turn on even.


----------



## bomber

Many often gays offer me money to fuck them. I would never do it no matter what. But one of them , after I denied to fuck him, paid me to go to his home, watch porn and masturbate with it, and he masturbated watching me masturbating. An other homo, after I refuced to fuck him paid me to fuck a sexy as hell female friend of him, and masturbated while he watched. Best part is that he offered me coce and I snorted it from the girls tits. I realy don't know how watching a man fucking a woman would turn a gay guy on, but if it works for him why would I care.
I would never do something more homosexual than this.


----------



## stewty

trunkofmycar said:


> I think it's definitely possible for a guy to be straight and still like having another guy sucking his cock. I'm gonna go ahead & say GIVING a dude a blowjob can be fun for a straight guy, too.  Here's the reason I think so -
> 
> I've had oral performed on me by other chicks, & girls have also gotten me to return the favor for sure.  Even though I'm not really all that attracted to the same sex, I've definitely enjoyed myself on both ends of the deal!
> 
> Giving a girl head is the shit because I'm way into showing off my sexual prowess (my skillz)... I'm always complimented on them & get a repeat request  usually said request is made in private, away from any male we we're both messing around with. Sometimes the dude can't make them come this way but I can. A chick is sometimes able to 'let go' more when they're not self-conscious about a hot guy seeing them make the o face. A last reason to enjoy? It's hot knowing you're making somebody come.
> 
> Why I enjoy receiving is pretty obvious... Feels amazing for one thing. Another thing that turns me on is knowing that this is way different than what I usually enjoy.  It's kind of like, feeling like I'm being a freak or doing something that weirds me out a little is its own turn on even.



I think giving oral when you aren't really attracted to the other sex is a power trip. Being able to make someone feel that way is a turn on whether you are into them or not. It's certainly why I've explored different sexual situations while high, the act of sex takes over from the physical attraction.


----------



## resqguy

> When people talk about sucking straights there is always the power dynamic - but the question is who is using who :D



I'm sure that is true in many cases, but some people just like the feeling of a hard cock in their mouths.  I tried it once because I wanted to see why so many women don't like to suck cock.  I had also heard so many conversations where women think it is some kind of terrible or humiliating experience.  They think it is a chore, like doing laundry.  I also visited a bisexual forum where guys were raving about taking guys to completion.  When I did it it was truly enjoyable and I let the guy return the favor.  We both parted ways having enjoyed the experience.  I don't know if I would ever do it again and the only down side is now I have little tolerance for women that complain about doing it.


----------



## She owns me

I think one should be prepared to take what they give, and give what they get !!!


----------



## She owns me

I'd expect likewise back


----------



## She owns me

In a threesome, I'd like lot cock sucking going on, but I'm a ŵoman in man sandwich


----------



## She owns me

My girlfriend spits in back in my mouth and I drink it like I drink her.


----------



## She owns me

My fella loves me to bum him, I don't go to hard tho as he beginner I'm enjoying it too


----------



## Free1078

In right circumstances i probably could do either but if its something a chick would enjoy and appreciate do it in a drop of a hat


----------



## socko

This thread has gone a long way, and it is time for a sanity check: it is medically impossible for a straight guy to be sucked off by another dude. It cannot happen! If it does, you have been living a lie.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

I wouldn't  because I'm only into _women_,  not to say that there isn't a gray area.


----------



## ZayKayWill

Not happening with me.  Sorry.


----------



## Wiegand

Screaming_Skull said:


> I was just thinking, in so many threesomes you here about the girls messing around with each other, but people don't go around calling them lesbian/bi really after they have done it, it was just to please the guy kinda...so say this is what would please the woman in the 3 some..see what I'm saying?? I dunno.....guys get to hung up on the whoe 'gay' thing, imo....



Huh? They most certainly are bi or lesbian lol...  and to answer your OP; I think if you would, you're bi. I'm straight and could never fathom this idea.. I'm no homophobe either as I have a few gay friends. The sexual interest isn't there at all, if you get turned on by that sort of stuff wouldn't it make you at least bi-sexual?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Ummm...did I mention how seeing guys suck each other off is hawt? hehe I don't care about labels.


----------



## weekend addiction

No no no no.


----------



## oh_yeah

call me a prude but no, sorry. all power to others that do though.


----------



## tania007

Labels suck! Screw or suck whoever you feel like in the moment I say!! I mean if it were a glory hole, you wouldn't even know!


----------



## LSDsoakedtampon

I kinda planted the idea into my partners head.
I really really enjoy watching two *straight* men play with each other.
We found an attractive guy on grinder and met up with him. Me and my partner both sucked the guy off together, I was so proud of him.
He's even fucked a guy in the ass because he knows how much I love seeing guyxguy action, though he's never received it (from a guy). 
He's grown into not giving a fuck about labels and now into trying anything at least once. It's been beautiful to watch his evolution.


----------



## Naturist68

The best head I got was from a guy. Not that they all are better than girls cause they are not. I do enjoy giving head sometimes.


----------



## Noodle473

Not if he had a beard.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## drwho883004

I would totally let a guy jerk me off, suck me off and do the same to him in a threesome with a girl or an orgy with several people (girls in the mix).  Especially if the girl(s) were encouraging it.  It does not make you gay or bi, just sexually adventurous.  If as a guy, the idea disgusts you and you could not do it, then that just means you and not that adventurous (it does not necessarily make you and uptight homophobe)  I experimented with a best friend (guy) when I was 17, and after we got tired of fooling around, all of it stopped.   Once we both got girlfriends, we never did anything together again sexually.  I also had a friend that when he found out I was meeting secretly with his little sister and fooling around with her, he wanted to watch.  He got off on it, and actually started to whip out his cock and jerk off watching his sister blow me or me eating out her pussy.


----------



## MCinWV

I post on Craigslist a lot looking for either women or transgender women, which invariably means a handful of replies from men. I'm really just not attracted to men. However, I will during group sex (and I'll suck one myself during these adventures, or with a transgender girl). In college, I had an older man message me on Adultfriendfinder. He wanted to pay to suck me and I was in college and needed the money. He paid me $340 that first night and sucked me off twice while I watched porn. We met weekly almost every week during my college years, with payments slowly dwindling from $340 at first to $150 when I finished grad school. I didn't find it particularly enjoyable, but I did cum. And that money funded yearly trips to Vegas throughout college. Lol, a win-win for both of us I suppose.


----------



## stevemac10

oh yea, one of my big turn ons. always thinking about this scenario~


----------



## gmlifer

I just don't see how any man can call themselves straight if you let another man perform a sexual act to you and you do it willingly out of enjoyment. 

I know it's to each his own and I have no issues with anyone's sexual preference. I mean it's all for fun and pleasure right? In MY MIND though after you cross that line you are no longer straight. That is if we are going to use labels and such.


----------



## Mysterie

if the guy rly wanted to, i'd say yeah probably. i mean i would have to try at least once in order to have the new experience. 

i wouldn't seek it out though, it would more be a favour to a friend or something of that nature.

i disagree with the above because sexuality is a spectrum, there isn't really 3 categories, of straight, bi, gay.


----------



## SmokinDaShards

I'm not gay but goddamn sounds like you got quite a mouth on ya lol


----------



## SmokinDaShards

Rph74 said:


> I'm the opposite. I wouldn't ever want a guy to blow me, but I'd try sucking a dick if that opportunity ever came along



Same lol Idk why


----------



## Jmr828

I found this thread to be fascinating. I am a female and was a bit curious about the scenario of straight men and blow jobs. I am the last person to judge anybody for there sexual activities... Yes, just throwing that out there before saying...  I know for me, when a man tells me that they have been with another man... It is an immediate deal breaker. I like the dominate aggressive, alpha male. If he has been with another male I no longer look at him the same. Not sure why that happens or why I feel that way. I can't get past that no matter how hard I try to my head won't let me. 

I was kinda curious if gay men feel the same. Do you get turned off if your man says he went down on a woman or had sex with a woman?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tantric said:


> i have a better question. suppose a new RC comes on the market that makes you VERY flexible as a side effect. how many straight guys would suck their own dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yourself, man, straights are boring in bed. getting your dick sucked is NOT a passive thing. for one thing, make some damn noise. i want your hands on my head. (depending on the dynamics) i want encouragement, i want you to look down at me and let me know i'm a good boy, that i'm pleasing a man whose cock deserves my worship. after i show you i can deep throat it, i want you to grab my head, hold it still and fuck my mouth - i want your sack slapping against my chin. tease me - take the candy away and make me beg for it back, rub the glans against my beard. take it away again and have me lick your balls - get sloppy. tell me when you're going to cum, but i'm no girl - shove it all the way in and cum down my throat so i can swallow while you do it, like my throat is massaging the cum out of you.
> 
> now, normally i'm a top and i don't just blow guys, nor do i let guys blow me and leave. boring. but the best time i ever had sucking dick was with this really aggressive guy - he didn't even talk. he stripped, sat down on the couch with a can of beer and turned on the porn. when he got comfortable, he just kinda grabbed me and pulled me down on my knees. he never looked at me, not at all - he was watching the porn. he'd move his torso when he wanted me on his balls or licking his ass. at one point, i gagged and pulled back - he backhanded me. i swear, i've never felt desire like that - the shock, the humiliation of disappointing him...then he gave me this lopsided grin, snorted and gave me the candy back. it was like i was in heat or something - there was no thought at all left in my brain. that was one of two times in my life i've been with a dom and accepted it, but damn, for a guy like me, who's always aggressive and alpha, letting go like that is like crack.



....and now I have a boner on a public bus.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Screaming_Skull said:


> Whoa, I made a four page thread. But no I haven't had internet and rememberd making this thread and just wanted to clarilfy I don't go around wanting every dececnt looking straight guys cock in my mouth,lol. Kinda sounded perverted but I was fucked up. But my fantasy kinda came true! A hot black guy that was about 5'8 with a bubble butt and looked liked he could be on a football team started asking me quetions and wanted me to come to the bathroom while he was waiting to get his TV. So he got at the urinal and I started stroking him off then blew him real quick in the stall..Now, I felt kinda bad afterwards because I took the TV out for him and in the pasenger seat was what looked like his wife and his two sons in the back seat. BUT, I didn't know, and my fantasy kinda came true. But jsut wanna point out I have plenty of straight guy friends I couldn't imagine goin down on or fucking, it would just be wierd....


What a twist!


----------



## O-pan-na

A straight guy would not let a guy suck them off period. you asked a question with the answer already in it. If a man did let another man give him a blowjob then he is not straight, but bisexual or homosexual.


----------



## Bbcorvette18

Tranny that didn't look like a guy probably. Guy highly doubt it unless I was super fucked up.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This could very well be the best thread ever! What a turn on...Might watch some gay porn. hehe


----------

